# حصرياً اسرع برنامج تحميل من الرابيد شير Rapidshare Auto Downloader



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

أقدم لكم البرنامج ألاسرع فى التحميل من رابيد شير ( عن تجربة ) 

صورة للبرنامج







البرنامج مش محتاج شرح

هتلاقى فى البرنامج مكان تحط فيه اللينك وتضغط Download

حط اللينك واضغط تحميل

وشوف السرعة والفرق 

رابط تحميل البرنامج

http://www.14mirror.com/mirrors/JOOS...com_RAD4.1.zip

المصدر

تحياتى

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

*انا نزلته عشان اجربه

لما اسطبه يبعتلي رساله نعم او لا

اختار نعم يدخل علي صفحه نت 

مفيش اي مكان احط فيه اللنك​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا اني

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اني بل (10 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا نزلته عشان اجربه​*
> 
> *لما اسطبه يبعتلي رساله نعم او لا*​
> *اختار نعم يدخل علي صفحه نت *​
> ...


 
أخي مايكل لقد وجهت طلبك للأخ المحبوب كليموو 
وأكيد رح يساعدك 
ربنا معك


----------



## اني بل (10 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا اني
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييير انى بل....


----------

